# Смоленск (Smolensk) -1812



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Наполеоновская гвардия в Смоленске» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Содаты французской армии у Лопатинского сада в Смоленске» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Отдых после боя» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Перелёт...» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Недолёт!» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Гусары» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«У церкви» на Яндекс.Фотках

«В старинной усадьбе» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Выездка у парадного подъезда» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Усадьба А.С. Грибоедова в Хмелите» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Кавалерийский эскадрон под Лубино» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Отражение конной атаки» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Ратники казанского ополчения» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics..


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Благодарю!


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Гродненские гусары и гусар Ахтырского полка» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice photos


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Памятник защитникам Смоленска 4-5 августа 1812 года в лопатинском саду» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Памятник защитникам Смоленска 4-5 августа 1812 года» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Трофейная пушка около памятника защитникам Смоленска 4-5 августа 1812 года» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Часть памятника защитникам Смоленска 4-5 августа 1812 года» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Двуглавый орёл, деталь памятника защитникам Смоленска 4-5 августа 1812 года» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Верхняя часть памятника защитникам Смоленска 4-5 августа 1812 года» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Лафет фрацузской пушки» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Памятник Софийскому полку в Смоленске» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Мода-1812 в городском саду» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«После бала» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Гвардейцы конной артиллерии Наполеона в Смоленске» на Яндекс.Фотках

«На улицах Смоленска» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Немного наших братьев и сестёр-фотографов 

«Момент кавалерийской атаки» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Тыловой фотограф» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Противодымный прицел » на Яндекс.Фотках

«Сам себе воин...)))» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ещё немного кавалерии (смотрите в оригинале на моей странице)

«Русские гусары перед боем» на Яндекс.Фотках

«На поле боя» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Гусар на батарее» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Башкирский воин» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Гусар Ахтырского полка» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«В центре боя у Лубино» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Пушечный залп» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Сшибка врукопашную» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Схватка» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Московское ополчение» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Гусары Иркутского полка и смоленские мальчишки» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Амуниция гренадёра 18-го линейного полка французской армии» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Памятник героям 1812 года в посёлке Красный, Смоленской области» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Памятник героям 1812 года в п. Красный» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Часть памятника Героям 1812 года в п. Красный» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Фрагмент памятника Героям 1812 года в п. Красный» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice! I like the reenactments :cheers2: Благодарю


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Спасибо!


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Добавил два фото в сообщение выше (о памятнике Героям 1812 года в Красном)


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Автокросс-традиция, посвященный памяти воинов 1812 года
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergey-baikalov2012/view/595005/]







[/url]
«На автотрассе "Уварово" под п. Красный было тесно» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Новый взгляд на Смоленск» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Смоленск-2012

«Летний день в Смоленске» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

По этим местам отступала из Смоленска к Красному наполеоновская армия
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergey-baikalov2012/view/597801/]







[/url]
«Смоленщина» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Сквер Памяти героев в Смоленске» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Смоленск. Сквер памяти Героев 1812 года» на Яндекс.Фотках

«В сквере Памяти героев» на Яндекс.Фотках

«У памятника Героям 1812 года в Смоленске» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Фрагмент памятника Героям 1812 года в Смоленске» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Письмо Кутузова Смолянам» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Бюст М.И. Кутузова в сквере Памяти Героев в Смоленске» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Пруд у крепостной стены» на Яндекс.Фотках

«В пруду у крепостной стены» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Смоленск-2012


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

...


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Беженки» на Яндекс.Фотках

«У Старой Смоленской дороги» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«В ставке французских войск под Лубино» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Огонь французской артиллерии» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Утро на батарее» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates...kay:


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Маневры французской гвардии под Лубино» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Конный разъезд у Лубино» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Генерал Тучков (Игорь Ясинский)» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergey-baikalov2012/view/608159/]







[/url]
«Ротные барабанщики» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Французские пушки» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Русские гренадеры на Лубино-2012» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Польская пехота под небом Лубино» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Русские гренадеры на марше» на Яндекс.Фотках
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergey-baikalov2012/view/608355/]







[/url]
«Фланговая перебежка» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Наступление польского батальона» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Французское "Ура!"» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Ружейная атака польской пехоты» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Наступление французов под Лубино» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Праздник на Лубинском поле» на Яндекс.Фотках

«На правом фланге сражения под Лубино» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Его превосходительство на поле боя под Лубино» на Яндекс.Фотках

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergey-baikalov2012/view/608625/

«4 вгуста 2012 года Лубино» на Яндекс.Фотках

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/svi-yura/view/401075/
Фото автора *svi-yura*


----------

